# Pfade subtrahieren?



## GustavMaier (22. März 2008)

Arbeite mit Photoshop CS3. Möchte komplexe Pfade (Vektoren) voneinander abziehen damit der übergang zwischen zwei Farbbereichen möglichst genau ist! Es ist zwar möglich den Pfad in eine Auswahl zu wandeln die Auswahlen zu kombinieren und wieder in einen Pfad umzuwandeln allerdings ist das mit enormen Verlusten der genauigkeit verbunden
Ich lade mal ein Beispiel hoch bei dem Bild soll zB der gelbe Pfad vom blauen abgezogen werden (im blauen ist dann eine gelbe Schrift) das geht doch mit den Standardwerkzeugen nur unter enormen Zeitaufwand und nur so ungefähr! Die Kante zwischen blau und gelb wäre dann zB genau gleich wenn ich einen Pfad vom anderen subtrahieren könnte!
Bitte um Hilfe! Foto unter ImageShack - Hosting :: psdtutorialsvy7.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. März 2008)

Ich sehe kein Bild.


Pfad 1 markieren
Kopieren per Strg+C

Pfad2 markieren von dem der erste abgezogen werden soll

Mit Strg+V Pfad 1 einfügen

Wechseln per "A" zum Pfadauswahlwerkzeug

Dort vom Pfad subtrahieren    -    <--- Minuszeichen drücken

und auf Kombinieren klicken


Alex


----------

